# Dream Effect Part II (Photoshop Tutorial)



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2005)

This tutorial will help you make your image vivid, like the windows aero bliss wallpaperâ€¦.

Step 1: Open your image. A Scenery or a background with a lot of greenery is important.
*img135.echo.cx/img135/403/bliss11pe.jpg

Step 2: Duplicate your Background layer (ctrl+J). Change the blend mode in the layers palette for the new layer to Multiply.

Step 3: Bring up the Hue/Saturation dialog box (Ctrl+U) and increase the Saturation to around 70%

Step 4: Then add a layer Mask (Layer > Add Layer Mask > Reveal all). Then go to Image > Apply Image. Put the following settings:
*img98.echo.cx/img98/2575/bliss32at.jpg

Step 5: Then select the background layer and go to Image > Adjustements > Shadow/Highlights. Increase the shadow to about 50%
*img98.echo.cx/img98/5171/bliss43ko.jpg

Step 6: Now, making sure your background layer is selected, go to Layer > New adjustment layer> Hue/Saturation. Click OK for the next dialog box. 

Increase your Saturation to get the desired effect (about 40% for me)

Your layer arrangement should be:
*img93.echo.cx/img93/3033/bliss53hs.jpg

My final:
*img155.echo.cx/img155/3954/bliss24oi.jpg
The picture was captured in one of them hotels where we had gone for a holiday...

All comments are appreciated.


----------



## Delta (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice Work goobimama


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 16, 2005)

Really ... Very Cool man... I will actually use it to enhance the colours of my images...


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 17, 2005)

It appears to be seen directly from the eyes ! lots of bight colors shooting to eyes .. It was a cool and simple one too


----------

